# Looking for input on used Gary Fisher Mendota



## EburgBiker (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi folks,

My first post...love the forum! I'm going to start bike commuting in Seattle, and have been shopping around for a mid-range commuter. I found this Gary Fisher Mendota (see below) on Craigslist and am curious whether it seems like a good deal. I've done some research on the Mendota, and it sounds like a decent commuter. Any thoughts would be appreciated!

Gary Fisher Mendota commuter bike - $500
Gary Fisher 17.5" Mendota. Urban commuter bicycle with flat bars. Carbon forks, aluminum frame, disc brakes, mountain bike gears, SRAM X.5 trigger shifters, SRAM X.7 9-speed rear derailleur, 700c Bontrager wheels. Bike includes combination SPD pedals, rear rack and fenders (not shown in photos). In great operating condition.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! Looks like a capable commuter and a reasonable price to me. I saw the MSRP for a 2011 was $1150, so thaat's a decent discount if it's in good shape. I would inspect the carbon fork carefully, and check anything that spins (wheels, bars, cranks) since you've got plenty of rain there. A lack of smoothness could just mean adjustment or overhaul, but could mean replacement of parts is needed. If you are just getting into it, it might be worthwhile asking if they have any accessories they can kick in, as pumps, tubes, tools, lights, etc. can add up.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Welcome, Eburg. That`s a pretty schnazzy looking bike 
Do you have a reasonably secure place to park it? MtbX is right about all that other stuff adding up, but personally I wouldn`t have the nerve to ask about including things that weren`t in the ad, haha! 
Happy pedalling and ride safe!


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

I have had the X-5 shifter/X-7 derailleur combo... pretty bulletproof system. The X-5 shifter guts are the same as the X-7, it's just plastic bits on the housing instead of metal. They are very solid though. 

That looks like a good deal to me.


----------



## danorano (Nov 14, 2012)

That bike looks like a steal at that price!


----------

